

Skype rats out alleged WikiLeaks supporter without waiting for court warrant - stfu
http://rt.com/usa/news/skype-warrant-dutch-isight-530/

======
rm999
Inaccurate headline. Skype never ratted him out, a third party company did
without getting permission from Skype. At least that's my interpretation from
the article.

It sounds like Skype employees gave the data to the third party, but Skype
claims this is against corporate policy (and I believe it). Sounds like an
unfortunate mix of Skype's disorganized corporate structure and a partnership
with an unscrupulous company.

